# Fans...



## evL (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello Folks... 

I have done some searching, have some ideas, but I thought I might ask opinions on Fans 
for use in a fume hood. I have read a lot of posts here on fume hoods, good ones I might 
add, but would like to hear some detail in regards to the fans involved. I like the idea of 
a belt driven Fan, to keep the motor out of harms way. And as well made of plastic. 
Also has anyone tried the venturi method of venting? 

Thanks for your time.

[][][]


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Evl!

There's some information here:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=10979&hilit=venturi#p106788

Take care!

Phil


----------



## glondor (Apr 15, 2012)

I tried the venturi method. I could NOT get it to work. Waste of time.


----------



## evL (Apr 15, 2012)

Well thanks Philddreamer, that was a good read. I was able to pick up some 
great thoughts that had not occurred to me before. 
And yes Glondor, I am a little skeptical of the venturi idea but I must say 
that I am going to give it a shoot. From the link provided by Philddreamer 
I picked up a few things that I was doing wrong with the venturi experiment 
I have been working on. Anyhow we'll see how it goes. I have a fan that will 
move 5,500 cfm. Outrageous yes, it's a great fan. Anyhow in situating that 
device correctly I think I can pull off the venturi. The key thing I just learned 
was running the smaller pipe inside of the Wye a little further than I had 
thought. 

Of course this is just one aspect of getting into this hobby. I have much 
much more reading to do. Slowly putting things together, one step at 
a time. 

I am on three acres and could very well do things out of doors but I am 
inhibited by a winter that lasts from Halloween to Easter. Hi Hi... 

Thanks for the info guys... This is a nice place to be... 

[][][]


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 16, 2012)

So, while searching for a fan for my fume hood, I just came across 'bilge blower'. These seem almost too good to be true for our needs. They are used to suck air out of the engine room on ships. Snippet of info:
"The material that is used for making a bilge blower is mainly plastic. The vents through which the fumes are blown out are made of either plastic or rubber. The main reason plastic and rubber are used is because they are resistant to fire and fumes. The corrosion of the bilge blower due to the exhaust fumes is prevented by using materials like rubber and plastic."
They also have features like 'no spark', and I feel they would want to keep the air as separated from the motor as possible. Some are centrifugal-style, some are fan-style. They seem to be somewhere around 100-300 CF/M (perfect for smaller hoods)
has anyone thought to use these before?


----------



## evL (Apr 16, 2012)

Now that sounds interesting... 
I'll do some searching myself on the 'bilge blower' but 
if you wish to share some links that would be great too. 
Nice idea/find on your part. 

[][][]


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 16, 2012)

evL said:


> Hello Folks...
> 
> I have done some searching, have some ideas, but I thought I might ask opinions on Fans
> for use in a fume hood. I have read a lot of posts here on fume hoods, good ones I might
> ...



Where are you planning on venting the gasses? Have you thought about a wet fume scrubber? You could use a fume scrubber and reaction vessel or vessels that would take away your fumes and scrub them before going into your vent. Depending on how well your system is designed, and runs, you could potentially be venting air that is over 90% clean, or better. You might want to give this link a read.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=9115&hilit=fume+scrubber


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 17, 2012)

pretty much all I have so far is the name  after that, it's just results from searches for that name on amazon/ebay.

on a similar note, they also have bilge blower vent hose, which is also made of various types of plastic (for those that want flexible exhaust capabilities)


----------



## etack (Apr 18, 2012)

this is also a good post for pics.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=9722&start=40

I mentioned the bilge fan and didn't much feed back I always thought it would work

Eric


----------



## evL (Apr 18, 2012)

Holly Mackerel Mr. SBrown, now that was some good reading. Thank you. 

I'll be going back to reading than again I know it. [ Getting through Hoke as well ] 
I'm collecting goods, reading, and getting as prepared as I can for the first small 
procedures. Hence all this 'fan' stuff I am inquiring about. Like I mentioned before, 
plenty of room outdoors for this, but not eight months out of the year when it is 
prone to freezing. Setting up the stage is something that should be thought out. 
I would like to take a month off from work and spend it in that building out in 
the back of the property...

Funny as well, I found an interesting read here on the board and I really need to 
investigate this computer junk that I come across quite frequently before just 
throwing it away. So now Chip investigation is something else that is bugging me 
to look into. CPU's yes, but read up on the possibility of other 'chips'. Ok, getting 
off the subject of this post, I apologize... 

MysticColby, I figured as much and we're looking into it. Etack, picking up what you said. 
I appreciate your input. 

[][][]


----------

